# Post your Youtube Channel link!



## Guest

http://www.youtube.com/user/Halloweenprops4ever


----------



## FreakHaunt18

Http://www.youtube.com/user/FreakHaunt18


----------



## Halstaff

http://www.youtube.com/user/halstaff?feature=mhee


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

http://www.youtube.com/user/Halloweenguy101


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

http://www.youtube.com/user/pumpkinhead625


----------



## chinclub

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCALUpb5OB0JZZZaN3zFpFQQ


----------



## awokennightmare

Thanks to everyone who has posted so far! I have subbed/have been subbed to your channels. I enjoy watching all the vids you guys have posted!


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, I have a channel, but there's nothing "prop" related on there. I do have videos of a couple of my costumes, Freddy gloves, my prop newspapers I make, and a couple fun videos. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Shadowbat69/videos


----------



## bert1913

http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUO5xdGHaSpXmsGJTWhc-4CQ


----------



## BIGANT

Here is my current page! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/SFXBIGANT


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

http://www.youtube.com/user/LordGrimleysManor


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

https://www.youtube.com/user/MissHauntedDreamer


----------



## Rania

http://www.youtube.com/user/RaniaPeet

About to get busy making some new videos for the build season.


----------



## awokennightmare

Its no big deal if your channel doesn't have much Halloween/Haunt on it. Its cool to get to see what fellow members are up to regardless!


----------



## osenator

Here is mine, will start posting new stuff as we get closer to Halloween, right now, been busy with the pool, drawing and being sick (sucks).

http://www.youtube.com/user/mirageot


----------



## Kev730

http://www.youtube.com/user/730Kev


----------



## diggerc

It's been stagnant a while.
http://www.youtube.com/user/DIGGERC


----------



## slanks

http://www.youtube.com/user/jslanks


----------



## Terra

http://www.youtube.com/user/Scaryladyvideos


----------



## creeperguardian

http://www.youtube.com/user/SIMPLEPLANROCKS22?feature=watch


----------



## DeltaGirl

Apologies for digging up a almost year old thread but found this while cleaning out my favorites and noticed I never added my own link...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEAyGD8R6ZoQSy2Mdkwzyew


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Good thing you dug it up Delta  I would have never seen it

I have a couple of Halloween Videos, but mostly my instrumentals I made and stuff about my stereo. I havent posted a video in quite a while but if you like subwoofers, i will post my 2 12" Sundown Audio SA-12 DVC Subs @2,000 Watts soon  Pulled 134.4 in a db Drag 

https://www.youtube.com/user/pyrosaxplayer12


----------



## Defenestrator

I'm quite possibly the most boring YouTuber (is that a thing?) ever, since I only use if for Halloween related video, but this crowd might actually find something of interest there.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Defenestrator43?feature=watch

***Note- the name in my signature links directly to the page as well.


----------



## JasonB5449

Yup. I don't think I ever posted mine either. Thanks for the rebirth!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiAhPMPAm952lnGZ7NjiXhQ


----------



## Dulcet Jones

I'm at https://www.youtube.com/user/Jones9guitars/videos


----------



## goosta

I just started one yesterday for our haunt:

http://www.youtube.com/user/RestlessHollow

Hoping to make videos that follow build progress on props for this year. I'm typically the quiet type, so it's out of my comfort zone. But, I've enjoyed seeing other haunters content on YouTube so figured I would give it a shot!


----------



## Abunai

https://www.youtube.com/user/FrightInFalcon


----------



## TheBren

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ0tmD9fJJO_401a1vcg5HQ

Not a lot of Halloween content yet, but I'm uploading my original songs and covers.


----------



## moonbaby345

https://www.youtube.com/user/Lizhorrorfan/about


----------



## doto

http://www.youtube.com/user/dotoHF/videos


----------



## hellachris

www.youtube.com/hellachrisok


----------



## just_Tim

I will be updating my channel more often in Sept when props start coming out. I dont make props all store bought but feel free to check it out.

https://www.youtube.com/user/2koolTimx

figure I will post my Halloween FB page as well nobody ever seems interested in it but hey only takes a sec to post lol

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Here-its-Halloween-365/737105096314156


----------



## Trex

Here is mine, well my son has hi-jacked the page from a while back....just the one vid! 

http://youtu.be/FGqflceriHE


----------



## Abunai

...ping...


----------



## thenightmarefamily

oops, never saw this thread before. sorry for posting the same thread twice.


----------



## DavyKnoles

My channel is called "The Last Wanderer of Mars." One of the playlists is "The Factory of Fears," which is totally dedicated to my Halloween passion. You'll also find "Rose's Haunted Graveyard" on the channel. This is an 11-part documentary about our very first home haunt. Please check it out. And subscribe. I could really use some new subscribers! Oh, yeah, the address is right below in my signature.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC58xoglgUjiZD6o54R_3kXw


----------



## Cali Specter

Not a channel but a video of our street. I think this year some of our neighbors are planning to make a channel dedicated to Halloween. Cheers!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsO-x42Mt9w


----------



## ichasiris

Ugh, I was looking for this thread!! Thank you to whoever bumped it!!!

Here's my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPgSsNkVOHkybC-Jfg_JrQA

And my most recent video, JUST UPLOADED!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

ichasiris said:


> Ugh, I was looking for this thread!! Thank you to whoever bumped it!!!
> 
> Here's my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPgSsNkVOHkybC-Jfg_JrQA
> 
> And my most recent video, JUST UPLOADED!


No Problem!!


----------



## MrsDead

MostlyDead's YouTube channel contains tutorials on applying foam latex prosthetic masks, injury fx and makeup; and demonstrations and previews of different masks and FX products. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY2TcMJ6Z9v3dkD3LhA7yfg


----------



## David_AVD

https://www.youtube.com/user/DavidAVD1


----------



## HalloweenJokes

https://www.youtube.com/user/Halloweenjokes


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders

https://youtu.be/TtmZSWGdJ5k


----------



## annamarykahn

https://www.youtube.com/user/annamarykahn

here's one of my videos ... they're unedited so kind of "unpolished"





amk


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLO86yObqwR6MIZ5JFHldWg
That is my channel; Here is my group channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKN1lymf_n3o3RnGLrnRamg

I subbed everyone BTW


----------



## sirce3581

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKg2Ikrq8nNXQW7b_Wx6jNA


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders

Here is links to my latest videos! https://youtu.be/az4AZhTVaC4 https://youtu.be/d5_CvVvgvlE


----------



## VJLoops.com

looking for subs for our YouTube channel. Check out our Halloween promos.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo-cAdBNbXbWF5e_efkof7Q


----------



## Halstaff

Here is my channel, with videos and tutorials primarily dealing with building animated props - 
https://www.youtube.com/user/halstaff?feature=mhee&disable_polymer=true


----------



## Colin Peters

My YouTube channel is for my original music. I made my Halloween video from my love for classic zombie movies and B-movies. I made the video look like an old film, and I added a comedic factor, which is what I love about B-movies.

Halloween 2018


----------



## Mapleton Manor

My channel link is in my signature. Or at least the video is.


----------



## Round the Clock Frights

My horror review channel! 









Round the Clock Frights


Hello horror fans! Looking for a channel that reviews horror movies all year long? Well, you've come to the right place. From the fun and campy to the downri...




m.youtube.com


----------

